# Goose Hunting in Ogden



## johnny_utah (Oct 5, 2010)

Not that I mind driving to the BRBR or even to Farmington Bay, but as a first time Waterfowl hunter in Utah, I was wondering if there are any good places to go in or around Ogden. I don't have decoys and can't afford a boat, so I got me some waders and have been trying to research field as well as jump shooting. Now I just need a place and perhaps luck to eat some goose meat.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm right there with ya. I live closer to Farmington Bay


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

scout scout scout


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

We killed 30 on opening morning.Where would you like me to send the meat?


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

M Gayler said:


> We killed 30 on opening morning.Where would you like me to send the meat?


Reports like that mean nothing without pics. Let's see some pics.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

M Gayler said:


> We killed 30 on opening morning.Where would you like me to send the meat?


You mean 10 guys shot a limit of geese each?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Maybe "we" means 30 guys all shot 1 each! Take 'em boys!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

M Gayler said:


> We killed 30 on opening morning.Where would you like me to send the meat?[/quote
> 
> how does goose taste been wondering that lately


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

M Gayler said:


> We killed 30 on opening morning.Where would you like me to send the meat?


*LOL!!!!* And that's his first post ever!....This could get good! o-||


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

you stole my user name fab 5 freddy! Now you want a handout, them ogden boys ain't going to give ya one son! But give em hell with that stoeger and pmc shells!


----------



## johnny_utah (Oct 5, 2010)

For the most part, I've found them to be most helpful actually. Oh, and my Wingmaster 870 Magnum will do just fine out on the lake, thank you very much.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm new on here it keeps telling me my file is too largeon my picts.Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> M Gayler said:
> 
> 
> > We killed 30 on opening morning.Where would you like me to send the meat?
> ...


Ya ten guys...Limits.


----------



## Gayler (Oct 6, 2010)

M Gayler said:


> I'm new on here it keeps telling me my file is too largeon my picts.Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


 This sounds like some kind of excuse or something.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

somebody help him I WANT TO SEE THE PICS


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Gayler said:


> M Gayler said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new on here it keeps telling me my file is too largeon my picts.Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> ...


This is too weird. I bet this is the same guy. One username he'll be a smart a$$ and the other one he'll be normal.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

www.tinypic.com


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

SO THATS WHAT THE 411 IN YOUR HANDLE IS MR INFO NICE!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's actually Harrisville, but try hole number 3, two shots off the green.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> M Gayler said:
> 
> 
> > We killed 30 on opening morning.Where would you like me to send the meat?[/quote
> ...


Like duck


----------

